# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ((تًرجَمَة العّلامة بَقِيَة السَّلَف الشَّيخ عَبد المُحسِن العباد _ حَفِظه  الله_ )).

## محمود الغزي

بِسمِ اللهِ الرّحمَن الرّحِيِم
الحَمدُ للهِ الّذي مَنَّ عَلى عِبَادِهِ أَن قَيّضَ لَهم أَئِمة مُصلحين ، وعُلماءَ سَلَفِيين ، وحُفاظَ أَثَرِيين ، يَنفُونَ عَن دِينهِ تَحرِيفَ الغَالِين وانتِحَال المبُطلين وتَأويل الجَاهِلين ، ويُعلمونَ لِعِبَاده ما اندَرَس مِنْ مَعَاِلم الدِين ، بحلمٍ وعلمٍ مَتين ، ومِن هَؤلاء الأفذَاذ : شيخُ المَدِينة وحَافِطِهَا بَقِيّة السَّلَف العلّامة عَبد المُحسن العَبّاد _ حَفِظه الله وَنفَع بِه المُسلمين _ وَقَد رَأَيت أَن أَنقل لإِخوَاني في هَذَا المجَلس الطيّب تَرجَمة هَذا العَلَمْ ، وَذَلك شَحذاً للهِمَم وَتَعريفاً بِالقِمَم . وَكَتَب
أَخُوكُم المُحِب /
مَحمُود الغَزّي
وَالآن مَع التَّرجَمة : 
اسْم الشّيخ حَفِظَه الله : 
هو الشيخ المحدث الفقيه العلامة السلفي الزاهد الورع عبدالمحسن بن حمد بن عبد المحسن بن عبد الله بن حمد بن عثمان آل بدر .
أُسرَته :
وأسرة آل بدر من آل جلاس من قبيلة عنزة إحدى القبائل العدنانية ، والجد الثاني عبد الله ولقبه ( عباد ) وقد اشتهر بالانتساب إلى هذا اللقب بعض أولاده ومنهم المترجم له ، وأمه ابنة سليمان بن عبد الله آل بدر . 
وِلادَتَه وَنَشأَتَه:
ولد الشيخ عبدالمحسن العباد عقب صلاة العشاء من ليلة الثلاثاء من شهر رمضان عام 1353 هـ في بلدة الزلفي ، ونشأ وشب فيها ، وتعلم مباديء القراءة والكتابة في الكُتاب عند بعض مشايخ الزلفي 
مَشَايخَه في الزُلفَي :
1-الشيخ عبد الله بن أحمد المنيع .
2-الشيخ زيد بن محمد المنيفي .
3-الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغيث ، وقد أتم على يديه القرآن الكريم .
4-الشيخ فالح بن محمد الرومي . 
ومن شيوخه بعد ذلك :
5-الشيخ المفتي محمد بن إبراهيم 
6- والشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز بن باز 
7- والشيخ العلامة محمد الأمين الشنقيطي 
8- والشيخ العلامة عبدالرحمن الأفريقي 
9- والشيخ العلامة عبدالرزاق عفيفي 
رحمهم الله أجمعين. 
مَلَامح مِنْ سِيرَته في التّعلم وَالتّعليم : 
دراسته:
عندما أسست أول مدرسة ابتدائية في الزلفي عام 1368 هـ التحق بها في السنة الثالثة الابتدائية ، ونال الشهادة الإبتدائية فيها عام واحدٍ وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية . 
ثم انتقل إلى الرياض ودخل معهد الرياض العلمي ، وكانت السنة التي قدِم العلامة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز -رحمه الله- من الخرج إلى الرياض وأول سنة يُدرسُ في هذا المعهد. 
وبعد تخرجه التحق بكلية الشريعة بالرياض ، وأثناء السنة النهائية في الكلية عُين مدرساً في معهد بريدة العلمي في 13/5/1379هـ ، وفي نهاية العام الدراسي عاد إلى الرياض لأداء الامتحان النهائي في الكلية ، فأكرمه الله تعالى بأن كان ترتيبه الأول بين زملائه البالغ عددهم ثمانين خريجاً ، وكانوا يمثلون الفوج الرابع من خريجي كلية الشريعة بالرياض ، كما كان ترتيبه الأول أيضاً في سنوات النقل الثلاث في الكلية ، وعند حصوله على الشهادة الثانوية بمعهد الرياض العلمي . ودرس الشيخ في الجامعة وفي المساجد على يد العلماء الكبار ممن سبق ذكرهم .
وقد درس على الشيخ عبدالرحمن الأفريقي- رحمه الله- في الرياض عام اثنتين وسبعين وثلاثمائة وألف والعام الذي تلاه درسَ عليه 
في الحديث والمصطلح،ويقول عنه : 
(( كان مدرساً ناصحاً وعالماً كبيراً،وموجّهاً ومرشداً وقدوة في الخير رحمه الله تعالى )). 
وفي عام 1380هـ نقل إلى التدريس في معهد الرياض العلمي ، وعندما أنشئت الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية ، وكانت أول كلية أنشئت فيها هي كلية الشريعة ، اختاره سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ للعمل فيها مدرساً ، وبدأت الدراسة فيها يوم الأحد 3/6/1381هـ .
وكان المترجم له الشيخ عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد أول من ألقى فيها درساً في ذلك اليوم . 
وقد حصل على شهادة الماجستير من مصر. 
وبقي الشيخ يعمل مدرساً في هذه الجامعة إلى الآن إضافة لتدريسه في الحرم النبوي الشريف . 
وفي 30/7/1393هـ عُين نائباً لرئيس الجامعة الإسلامية ، وقد اختاره لذلك المنصب جلالة الملك فيصل – رحمه الله - ، وكان أحد ثلاثة رشحهم سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله – رئيس الجامعة في ذلك الوقت وبقي في ذلك المنصب إلى 26/10/1399هـ ، حيث أُعفي منه بإلحاح منه ، وفي السنتين الأوليين من هذه السنوات الست ، كان المترجم له هو المسؤول الثاني فيها ، وبعد انتقال سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله – إلى رئاسة إدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء كان هو المسئول الأول ، خلال هذه الأعوام الستة لم يتخل عن إلقاء درسين أسبوعياً في السنة الرابعة من كلية الشريعة . 
وها هنا قصة ذكرها الشيخ سلمه الله حصلت له قبل توليه رئاسة الجامعة حيث يقول : 
(( كنت أتي إليه-يعني الإمام بن باز رحمه الله-قبل الذهاب إلى الجامعة وأجلس معه قليلاً ، وكان معه الشيخ إبراهيم الحصين رحمه الله ، وكان يقرأ عليه المعاملات من بعد صلاة الفجر إلى بعد ارتفاع الشمس. 
وفي يوم من الأيام قال لي:رأيتُ البارحةَ رؤيا وهو أنني رأيتُ كأنّ هناك بَكْرَةٌ جميلة وأنا أقودها وأنت تسوقها،وقال : أوّلتُها بالجامعة الإسلامية،وقد تحقق ذلك بحمد الله فكنتُ معه في النيابة مدّة سنتين ثم قمتُ بالعملِ بعدهُ رئيساً بالنيابة أربعةَ أعوام )) .  
ولقد أُضيف لمكتبة الجامعة الإسلامية في عهد رئاسة المترجم الكثير من المخطوطات بلغت الخمسة آلاف مخطوطة ، حيث كان يُنتدب الشيخ العلامة حماد الأنصاري –رحمه الله -لجلبها من مختلف مكتبات العالم ، يقول الشيخ حماد :
(( تراث السلف الذي صور للجامعة الإسلامية أغلبه في عهد الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد عندما كان رئيساً للجامعة الإسلامية )) ، ويقول أيضاً :
(( جلبت للجامعة الإسلامية أثناء رحلاتي على حسابها خمسة آلاف مخطوطة ، وأغلب الرحلات التي من أجل جلب المخطوطات وتصويرها ، وكانت في وقت رئاسة الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد للجامعة )) . 
وقد كان أكثر هذه المخطوطات من كتب الحديث المسندة والعقيدة السلفية . 
ولم أجد من يصور عظيم خدمة المترجم للعلم والتعليم خلال رئاسة للجامعة إلا ما قاله العلامة حماد الأنصاري – رحمه الله - : 
(( إن الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ينبغي أن يكتب عنه التاريخ ، كان يعمل أعمالاً في الجامعة تمنيت لو أني كتبتها أو سجلتها ، وقد كان يداوم في الجامعة على فترتين صباحاً ومساء بعد العصر ، ومرة جئته بعد العصر بمكتبه وهو رئيس الجامعة فجلست معه ثم قلت : يا شيخ أين القهوة ؟ فقال : الآن العصر ولا يوجد من يعملها ، ومرة عزمت أن أسبقه في الحضور إلى الجامعة فركبت سيارة وذهبت ، فلما وصلت إلى الجامعة فإذا الشيخ عبد المحسن يفتح باب الجامعة قبل كل أحد )) . 
وقال الشيخ حماد أيضاً : (( والشيخ عبد المحسن في الجد في العمل حدث ولا حرج )) . 
وقال أيضاً : (( الجامعة الإسلامية هي جامعة العباد والزايد والشيخ بن باز )) . 
وقد كان الشيخ سبباً في تأليف الكتاب العظيم في التوسل الذي ألفه العلامة حماد الأنصاري رداً على كتاب عبدالله الغماري ( إتحاف الأذكياء في التوسل بالأنبياء والصالحين والأولياء ) وكان المترجم قد أحضره معه من سفرته للمغرب . 
أَوَّل رِحلات الشّيخ :
إن أول رحلة قام بها الشيخ العباد خارج مدينة الزلفي كانت إلى مكة المكرمة لحج بيت الله الحرام ، وذلك عام 1370هـ . 
وفي أواخر عام 1371هـ رحل إلى الرياض لطلب العلم في معهد الرياض العلمي. 
وقد سافر الشيخ إلى المغرب .
لَطَائِف مِنْ أَقوَال الشّيخ : 
يقول المتَرْجَم له : 
(( إن لدي الآن دفاتري في مختلف المراحل الدراسية بدأً من السنة الثالثة الابتدائية ، وهي من أعز وأنفس ما أحتفظ به )) . 
ويقول :
(( من أحب أعمالي إلى نفسي وأرجاه لي عند ربي حبي الجم لأصحاب رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ورضي الله عنهم – وبغضي الشديد لمن يبغضهم ، وقد رزقني الله تعالى بنين وبنات ، سميت أربعة من البنين بأسماء الخلفاء الراشدين –رضي الله عنهم- بعد التسمية باسم سيد المرسلين – صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وسميت بعض البنات بأسماء بعض أمهات المؤمنين –رضي الله عنهن - بعد التسمية باسم سيدة نساء المؤمنين –رضي الله عنها- وأسأل الله تعالى وأتوسل إليه بحبي إياهم وبغضي من يبغضهم ، وأن يحشرني في زمرتهم ، وأن يزيدهم فضلاً وثواباً )) . 
قال صاحب كتاب ( علماء وأعلام وأعيان الزلفي ) : 
(( والمترجم له أيضاً يعتبر مثالاً في العلم والعمل والاستقامة في دينه ، متواضعاً حليماً ذا أناة وتؤدة )) . 
وَمِمَن دَرَس عَلَى الشّيخ الكَثيِر مِنْ العُلَمَاء وَطَلَبَة العِلم وَمِنهُم : 
الشيخ العلامة إحسان إلهي ظهير
الدكتور علي ناصر فقيهي
والشيخ يوسف بن عبدالرحمن البرقاوي
والدكتور صالح السحيمي
والدكتور وصي الله عباس
والأستاذ الدكتور ربيع بن هادي
والدكتور عبدالرحمن الفريوائي
والشيخ الحافظ ثناء الله المدني
والدكتور باسم الجوابرة
والدكتور ناصر الشيخ
والدكتور صالح الرفاعي
والدكتور عاصم بن عبد الله القريوتي . 
والدكتور عبدالرحمن الرشيدان
والدكتور إبرهيم الرحيلي
والدكتور مسعد الحسيني
وابنه الدكتور عبدالرزاق - حفظه الله ومتع به _ .
وعدد كبير من خريجي الجامعة الإسلامية وطلاب الحرم النبوي الشريف
مُؤلّفَاته :
للشيخ مؤلفات عديدة منها:
1-عشرون حديثاً من صحيح الإمام البخاري. 
2-عشرون حديثا من صحيح الأمام مسلم. 
3-من أخلاق الرسول الكريم. 
4-عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في الصحابة الكرام. 
5-فضلُ أهل البيت وعلوُّ مكانتِهم عند أهل السُّنَّة والجماعة . 
6-عقيدة أهل السنة والأثر في المهدي المنتظر .
ومما قاله الإمام عبد العزيز عن هذا الكتاب عقيدة أهل السنة والأثر في المهدي المنتظر )) قبل تمامها ، وذلك بعد محاضرة ألقاها المترجم حول ( المهدي المنتظر ) : 
(( الحمد لله وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن سلك سبيله واهتدى بهداه إلى يوم الدين . أما بعد : فإنا نشكر محاضرنا الأستاذ الفاضل الشيخ عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد على هذه المحاضرة القيمة الواسعة فلقد أجاد فيها وأفاد واستوفى المقام حقاً فيما يتعلق بالمهدي المنتظر مهدي الحق ، ولا مزيد على ما بسطه من الكلام فقد بسط واعتنى ، وذكر الأحاديث ، وذكر كلام أهل العلم في هذا الباب ، وقد وفق للصواب وهُدي إلى الحق ، فجزاه الله عن محاضرته خيراً وجزاه الله عن جهوده خيراً وضاعف له المثوبة وأعانه على التكميل والإتمام لرسالته في هذا الموضوع ، وسوف نقوم بطبعها بعد انتهائه منها لعظم فائدتها ومسيس الحاجة إليها )) . قلت : ماكان الإمام عبد العزيز ابن باز-رحمه الله – وهو من هو في التثبت وعدم الاستعجال ليثني على هذه الرسالة ويعد بطباعتها ، لولا ثقته بــــــها وبمؤلفها ، فتنبه ! 
7-الرد على الرفاعي والبوطي. 
8-الانتصار للصحابةِ الأخيار في ردِّ أباطيل حسن المالكي. 
9-الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله نموذج من الرعيل الأول. 
10-الشيخ عمر بن عبدالرحمن فلاته وكيف عرفته. 
11-الإخلاص والإحسان والإلتزام بالشريعة. 
12-فَضلُ المدينة وآدابُ سُكنَاها وزيارتِها. 
13-شرح عقيدة أبي زيد القيرواني ، والمترجم له إن لم يكن أول عالم سلفي يشرحها ، فهو من أوائل العلماء السلفيين شرحاً لها ، مما يدل على ذلك قول العلامة حماد الأنصاري في حياته : 
(( لم يشرح عقيدة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني عالم سلفي ، إنما شرحها الأشاعرة )) والشيخ حماد قد توفي في الشهر السادس من عام 1418هـ . 
14-كتاب(( من أقوال المنصفين في الصحابي الخليفة معاوية رضي الله عنه )) 
وقد اقتصر فيها المترجم له على أقوال المنصفين دون المتعسفين المنحرفين ، فلما أطلع على رسائل المدعو ( حسن المالكي ) ألف ( الانتصار ) رداً عليه ، فدحض أباطيله بالحجة والبرهان ، فجزاه الله عن صحابة رسول الله خير الجزاء . 
15- رفقا أهل السنة بأهل السنة
وكما ذكرنا أنهُ مدرس بالحرم المدني فالعام الماضي كانت دروسه يومياً عدا الخميس بعد كل صلاة مغرب بالحرم النبوي في شرح سنن أبي داود،وله دروس أخرى في مسجده. 
أتم الشيخ شرح عدة كتب من كتب السنة النبوية ، وشرح مقدمة ابي زيد القيرواني في العقيدة،وشرح في المصطلح ألفية السيوطي،وشرح كتاب الصيام من اللؤلؤ والمرجان،وكتاب آداب المشي إلى الصلاة وكلها في الحرم. 
وِمِنْ دُرُوسه بالحَرَم النّبوي وَالَتي تَجِدَهَا في تَسجِيلات الحََرَم النّبَوي: 
1-شرح مُختصر ألفية السيوطي ـــــ57شريط. 
2-القيروانية ــــــــ14 شريط. 
3-صحيح البخاري(لم يكتمل) ــــــ623 شريط. 
4-سنن النسائي ــــــــ414 شريط. 
5-سنن أبي داود[و قد تم شرحه] ــــــ؟؟ شريط. 
6-اللؤلؤ والمرجان[كتاب الصيام]ــــــ7 شريط. 
7-آداب المشي إلى الصلاةـــــ14 شريط. 
حُبه للعُلَمَاء السّلَفيين أَهل الحَدِيِث:
إن الشيخ من محبي أهل الحديث والسلفيين وكانت تربطه علاقة قوية بعلمائهم من شتى الديار 
كما كانت تربطه علاقة متينة بالشيخ العلامة حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله
والشيخ العلامة عمر فلاته رحمه الله
و بالشيخ العلامة محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله وله ثناء عطر عليه ومن ذلك :
قوله :
لا أعلم له نظيراً في هذا العصر في العناية بالحديث وسعة الإطلاع فيه، وأنا لا أستغني وأرى أنه لا يستغني غيري عن كتبه والإفادة منها.
مِنْ أَخلاقِه وَالثّنَاء عَلَيه :
ومن الأمور التي تدل على رفعة أخلاق المترجم ورحمته للخلق أنه رغم ترؤسه للجامعة الإسلامية إلا أنه لم يكن يستغل هذا المنصب الرفيع ليشق على العاملين معه ؛ بل كان يتعمد عدم إقلاق راحتهم ، وقد روى العلامة حماد الأنصاري ما نصه : 
(( ذهبت إلى الجامعة عصراً عندما كان الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد رئيسها ، ولم يكن في الجامعة إلا أنا وهو ، فقلت له : لماذا لا تأتي بمن يفتح لك الجامعة قبل أن تحضر ؟ ، فقال : لا أستخدم أحداً في هذا الوقت ، لأنه وقت راحة ، وكان ذلك وقت العصر )) . 
وقال العلامة المحدث الشيخ حماد الأنصاري : 
(( إن الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد ما رأت عيني مثله في الورع )) . 
وَمِنْ مُحَاضَرَات الشّيخ المُسَجّلة : 
1-معاوية بن أبي سفيان رضي الله عنه بين أهل الإنصاف وأهل الإجحاف. 
2-الإيمان بالغيب.
3-أربع وصايا للشباب. 
4-أثر علم الحديث. 
5-تقييد النعم بالشكر.
6-محبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (2 شريط ) .
7-توقير العلماء والاستفادة من كتبهم. 
8-أثر العبادات في حياة المسلمين. 
9-الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله وشيءٌ من سيرته ودعوته. 
10-الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله نموذج من الرعيل الأول. 
11-الشيخ عمر بن عبدالرحمن فلاته وكيف عرفته.
12-خطر البدع. 
وغيرها... 
حفظ الله الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد ونفع به ونصر به التوحيد والسنة اللهم آمين .
منقول من أحد المواقع مع بعض الإضافات اليسيرة ! (مَحمُود الغَزّي) .

----------


## ابن رشد

حفظه الله ونفع بعلمه 
وترجمته تبعث الهمة لطالب العلم 
أسأل الله ان يبارك فيه وفي علمه وفي عمله ,,وهذا العالم له معزة في قلبي ,ولايعلمها إلا الله ,فهو بعيد عن الشهرة ويأبى الله إلا ان يعلي شأنه ,ويرفع مكانته ,وهذا نتيجة لإخلاصه وصدقه_نحسبه_
واتمنى أن أرحل لطلب العلم بين يديه فلله دره من عالم محدث 
وشكرا لك انت على طرح هذا الموضوع

----------


## محمود الغزي

اقتباس : 
" واتمنى أن أرحل لطلب العلم بين يديه فلله دره من عالم محدث " 
(مَحمُود) : أسأل الله أن ييسر لك ذلك .


اقتباس :
"وشكرا لك انت على طرح هذا الموضوع" 
(مَحمُود) : وشكر الله لك مرورك العطر وتعليقك الطيب
"

----------


## أبو عـبيـد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بارك الله فيك أخي ونـسأل الله أن يحفظ العلامة عَبد المُحسِن العباد ..

----------


## محمود الغزي

اقتباس :
" بارك الله فيك أخي " 
(محمود) : وفيكم بارك الله أخانا أبو عــبيد .

اقتباس : 
" ونـسأل الله أن يحفظ العلامة عَبد المُحسِن العباد .." 
(محمود) : آمــين .

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

بارك الله فيك 
هل كتب الشيخ متوفرة بصيغة Pdf على الشبكة ؟

----------


## محمود الغزي

الأخ الفاضل / التلمساني ... وفقه الله .
كتب العلامة العباد _ حفظه الله _ ، تجدها على هذا الرابط :
http://www.alathar.net/ebook/index.php

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جزاك الله خيراً 

أتحفتنا بسيرة هذا الشيخ ، لكن لم أجد فيها بغيتي ، هل تعلم ما هي بغيتي 

أن أعرف متى و أين دروسه العامة و الخاصة لأرحل إليه

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...
وبارك الله في العلامة العباد ....

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

أحمد الله تعالى على ان الشيخ العباد من أجل مشايخي،وقد درست على يده شيئا من سنن أبي داود بالمسجد النبوي،كما أنه درسني مادة العقيدة بالسنة الثالثة في كلية الشريعة.
وبالمناسبة فالسنة الثالثة كانت من أحلى أيامي بالكلية،وكان يوم الثلاثاء من أشدها حلاوة،حيث كنا نستمتع بالشيخ عبد المحسن والشيخ المختار الشنقيطي في صباح واحد،واذكر لكم شيئا من تعظيم شيخنا المختار الشقيطي للشيخ عبد المحسن:
كانت حصتنا مع الشيخ المختار بعد حصة الشيخ عبد المحسن مباشرة،وكان بعض الطلاب هداهم الله يستغلون ضعف بصر الشيخ عبد المحسن فيتمون نومهم في الحصة،فمرة من استغراقهم في النوم أنهى الشيخ عبد المحسن حصته وغادر الفصل وهم لازالوا في نومهم مستغرقون،فدخل الشيخ محمد فوجدهم على تلك الحال،فغضب غضبا لم أره غضبه من قبل ولا من بعد،وأخذ يعدد في مناقب الشيخ عبد المحسن،وثناء والده عليه،واستغرابه نوم أولائك الطلبة وقد ود الناس لو شدوا الرحال إليه،وقال بالحرف:والله لو تيسر لي الآن لجثوت بركبي عند اقدامه وطلبت العلم على يده.
لا انسى هذا اليوم ،لكن هناك قصة أروع في أدب شيخنا المختار مع شيخنا العباد أتركها لما بعد تفاعلكم مع الموضوع.
للإشارة:اخذت الواسطية عن شيخي عبد الرزاق البدر نجل شيخنا عبد المحسن،في مسجد الشيخ بالحي المجاور للجامعة.

----------


## محمود الغزي

الأخ الفاضل / :صاحب النقب .....  أسأل الله أن يُعلى همتك ويرفع قدرك وييسر طلبك !!
وأنا من (غزة) وطلبك عزيز!! لعل أحد طلاب العلم من مدينة الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم _ ؛ يتحفنا بمواعيد الشيخ !! .

الأخ الفاضل / : أبو عبد الرحمن القطري ..... وفيك بارك الله .

الأخ الفاضل/ : أبو عائشة المغربي ........... ياله من شرف الذي (نلته)!! ، نسأل الله من فضله ، ونريد منك المزيد !! .

----------


## أبو محمد العائذي

حفظ الله الشيخ عبدالمحسن العباد . وأطال في عمره على طاعته .

أبى عائشة ماهو الموقف . أتحفنا به , أتحفك الله بطاعته.

----------


## محمود الغزي

إلى صاحب البغية / صاحب النقب ....إليك هذه البشرى :

قال الأخ الفاضل :(عثمان بن عبد المحسن العباد) _ عفر الله له ولوالده _.
سيبدأ فضيلة الوالد الشيخ عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد البدر حفظه الله؛ غداً الثلاثاء 13/6/1429هـ، درسه في المسجد النبوي من أول كتاب (عمدة الأحكام) للحافظ عبد الغني المقدسي رحمه الله.
وستكون الدروس بعد المغرب، لمدة أسبوعين تقريباً .

المصدر : ملتقى أهل الحديث ؛ منتدى الطريق إلى طلب العلم .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

جزاك الله خيراً و نصركم الله

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

ذكرت أخي الكريم أن شيخنا المبارك العلامة عبد المحسن العباد قد حصل على الماجستير من مصر ، لذا أرجو منك ذكر تلك الحقبة من حياة الشيخ المبارك . جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عائشة المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كما وعدتكم أنقل لكم القصة الثانية:
كان شيخنا المختار الشنقيطي يدرس باب الربا،والخلاف في ربا الفضل،والمناظرة بين ابن عباس وزيد بن ثابت في ذلك،وكيف أن ابن عباس مع ذلك أخذ بزمام دابة زيد ،مع ماله من الشرف والقرابة،واستشه  د بذلك على فضيلة إكرام أهل العلم،و ضرورة إجلالهم ومعرفة منازلهم.
فلما خرج من هذا الفصل إلى فصل آخر،وجد الشيخ العباد لا زال يلقي درسه،وكان الشيخ لضعف بصره يعتمد على سائقه الذي يأتي آخر كل حصة فيعلمه بنهاية الوقت،فقدر الله لم يحضر السائق ذلك اليوم ،وبقي شيخنا العباد مسترسلا في محاضرته،والشيخ المختار على الباب ينتظر،فلما طال الأمر تطوع أحد الطلاب المغاربة،فنبه الشيخ إلى انتهاء الوقت،فغضب الشيخ المختار غضبا شديدا على ذلك الطالب،وقال له:والله لوبقيت كل يومي واقفا عند الباب ما قاطعت الشيخ،ولما خرج الشيخ العباد تناول شيخنا المختار رأسه بالتقبيل،وأبدى له كل الإجلال والتعظيم،معطيا صورة عملية لما كان ينظر له في الدرس.
حفظ الله الشيخين وحماهما من كل سوء.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

علماء شنقيط أهل أدب و آداب ، و إن دلت القصة على فضل الشيخ العباد فهي تدل أيضاً على فضل الشيخ الشنقيطي

----------


## محمود الغزي

جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

بارك الله فيك أخونا الفاضل أبو عائشة المغربي على هذه الفوائد التي نقلتها لنا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للفائدة

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

و الله من أكبر أمنياتي أن ألقى الشيخ و أدرس عنده علوم السنة و جوانب العقيدة كلها

لكن الظروف المادية تحول بيني و بين هذا الحلم و الله المستعان

حفظ الله شيخنا و أطال في عمره بخير و علم نافع

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظه الله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

حفظ الله شيخنا وأدام فضله.

----------

